
Oxford English Dictionary 'will not be printed again' - ronnier
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/7970391/Oxford-English-Dictionary-will-not-be-printed-again.html
======
JacobAldridge
I must admit that the OED is the #1 item on my geek to-buy list. I hope OED3,
with what I assume will be 20+ volumes, is ultimately printed - even as an
expensive collectors' item - I may be able to justify the expense in another
decade.

